# what does everyone think of this tool???



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

ok so i know what mostly everyone is going to say but hear me out. I have a buddy who is going to drywall his own basement because i dont have time to do it and i seen this and was wondering what everyone thinks???
http://www.wallboardersbuddy.com/
i think it would take me longer to flip the sheet and do it again on the back side then to do it with a tape and knife but i like the idea behind it.
Anyways i am just wondering what you guys think before i go recommend this to my buddy. 
thanks in advance


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> ok so i know what mostly everyone is going to say but hear me out. I have a buddy who is going to drywall his own basement because i dont have time to do it and i seen this and was wondering what everyone thinks???
> http://www.wallboardersbuddy.com/
> i think it would take me longer to flip the sheet and do it again on the back side then to do it with a tape and knife but i like the idea behind it.
> Anyways i am just wondering what you guys think before i go recommend this to my buddy.
> thanks in advance


I think it's more of a DIY tool...most people that have boarded long enough, myself included, can do the same thing with a tape measure and a blade...there really is no need to do both sides if you didn't want to. It is nice that the piece comes cleanly off though when you do.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd tell him to get one of these, much cheaper, and DIY friendly I would think http://www.all-wall.com/SpeedRocker-SS-Drywall-Knife.html


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

60$!? for that piece of crap! 
I like the concept...dont get me wrong...but common...
Wanna actually help your friend out?! Find some time and go lend him a hand! If he's drywalling his own basement, he's obviously trying to save money, convincing him to spend more money on a tool that nobody uses...not the way to go. Im sure he has a measuring tape and an exacto knife. He's well on his way. If you cant spare an hour or so here and there to help him out, just give him tips then! Tell him if he needs any advice you're just a phone call away.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I did not post this to ask you if I should help
Him or not, I am two and a half hours away frOm him otherwise I would. 

He is doing his basement on his own because he wants to try something new, not because he wants to save money but lets face it who doesn't like saving money. 
I was simply asking if this is a half decent tool that could save him some time. He can only hang a few sheets an hour so I figure this may help. 

The way I see it is that if you cannot afford to spend that 60 extra dollars to speed up time (if this tool works) , you shouldn't be finishing your basement.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> I did not post this to ask you if I should help
> Him or not, I am two and a half hours away frOm him otherwise I would.
> 
> He is doing his basement on his own because he wants to try something new, not because he wants to save money but lets face it who doesn't like saving money.
> ...


What about this one...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CUT-DRYWALL-...aultDomain_0&hash=item416288dce7#ht_538wt_922

Lot cheaper and probably get the same results


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Another thumbs down from me. I'd advise him to ping a chalk line for the first few, then use the tape and stanley to rip it. When he's feeling good and having no trouble keeping to the line, he can put the chalk line to the side.


----------



## nu-wall (Feb 11, 2012)

Seems to me like a great tool. I've been working in the business for 40 years and I have seen a lot of new stuff come along. A lot of it stayed (exp. Roto Zip, Ames (automatic) tools - even the banjo). Those who are stuck in old school thinking got left behind (some played catch-up, some stayed where they were). 'Is this a faster system?', and 'are there any other advantages?'. It means going a getting the tool rather than pulling it out of your pouch. It means cutting from a raw edge w/o getting your finger raw, straighter cuts consistently. I think it could be good, even for a professional, but certainly for an amatuer.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

getplastered said:


> What about this one...
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CUT-DRYWALL-...aultDomain_0&hash=item416288dce7#ht_538wt_922
> 
> Lot cheaper and probably get the same results


For $3.50 I went and ordered one to try it out...product review to follow!

Might not be as good as Precisions though...:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> For $3.50 I went and ordered one to try it out...product review to follow!
> 
> Might not be as good as Precisions though...:thumbup:


Haha! Maybe we'll make one too


----------



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

*wallboaders buddy*

is a nice tool but not the best in my honest opinion i have the tool i love for rips perfect for that columns ,sofits ,etc nice tool overall


----------



## nu-wall (Feb 11, 2012)

When you say it's not the best can you qualify that statement? Why, exactly, is it that you say that? It's designed primarily for those kinds of cuts. It certainly isn't for cutting boxes or other penetrations. It isn't for cutting angles. It's designed only for straight cuts. Is there a problem with it making those cuts? What about it do you dislike? What would make it a better tool?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

nu-wall said:


> When you say it's not the best can you qualify that statement? Why, exactly, is it that you say that? It's designed primarily for those kinds of cuts. It certainly isn't for cutting boxes or other penetrations. It isn't for cutting angles. It's designed only for straight cuts. Is there a problem with it making those cuts? What about it do you dislike? What would make it a better tool?


Im sure the tool does what it claims too. Im sure it works great. Its just for most experienced drywallers a knife and measuring tape would be way faster, and just as accurate,


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

korby_17 said:


> ok so i know what mostly everyone is going to say but hear me out. I have a buddy who is going to drywall his own basement because i dont have time to do it and i seen this and was wondering what everyone thinks???
> http://www.wallboardersbuddy.com/
> i think it would take me longer to flip the sheet and do it again on the back side then to do it with a tape and knife but i like the idea behind it.
> Anyways i am just wondering what you guys think before i go recommend this to my buddy.
> thanks in advance


To recommend to your friend, I would say no, Just tell him that measure twice and cut once rule is true:yes:

i see that tool in the hands of a pro, if they were to use one. But would a pro use one, odds are no.

Where I could see it being useful is in commercial jobs, not shacks.

Just think of a job where there was miles of stand ups, needing to be cut to 8'-6". Or miles of bulk heads, where you need tons of rip cuts. you could keep the summer help or your newb busy for hours on end:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I would'nt give him 60 bucks for it maybe 20 bucks


----------



## nu-wall (Feb 11, 2012)

My guess it that it costs a lot more than that to make....


----------

